# Goldens hate water, especially show goldens



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

tried to embedd the youtube video, didn't work, not sure what I did wrong


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, he does hate water!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That was awesome. Love the big splash noise!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he seems to get a real kick out of belly flopping. Weird dog.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah even when their little:doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah, show Goldens hate water. 
(Apparently my dogs didn't get the memo...)

Champions Crew and Zoom:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Even worse is Pointers. They really aren't big fans of water, so I imagine SHOW Pointers are even worse!

Zoom, Bueller, Emilie, Norm, and Huck:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT photos guys, thanks! I think this should turn into a "post your photos of your goldens in water" thread!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Right now this is my favorite. I need to take the date stamp off the camera


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Great photo's and vids. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoa- Tito! Nice entry!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the video. I'm embedding it in my post so people don't have to leave the page.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Brian, I'm not sure what I did wrong. The last one embedded fine...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Brian, I'm not sure what I did wrong. The last one embedded fine...


NP. You have to make sure that just the code for the video (the collection of letters—Qpu0N2VCYTk) goes between the YOUTUBE tags.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I got to 13 seconds and it stopped. Tito looked great though. Maybe show goldens DO really love the water, but my companion guy is NOT too fond of it. He prefers riding over it.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I loved it, yep - that's definitely a dog that hates water 

Loving all the pictures, too!! 

Kim


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful video & pictures all


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome video! I love his leaping water entry! I also watched the cheating ponds video, another nice entry! 

Here is Mira's contribution!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy hates water too. So as you can tell from the pics below, he had a very bad day while his mom sunned herself....  











Barb, what are you saying when you send Tito into the water? I'm not saying it's driving me nuts, but I was replaying it a few times trying to figure it out.  #haz2muchtimeonhands

^ I was also replaying it over and over because I love his belly flop into the water. That dog truly hates the water.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am pretty certain she says "back"


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope Dooley doesn't like it either! Great video Barb, seems like you're getting the hang of it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am using the traditional field command that means head straight out, "Back".
The belly flop cracks me up, too....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ding-ding-ding we have a winner!



sammydog said:


> I am pretty certain she says "back"


----------

